# What performance exhaust is the best



## VapeSnow

Hi guys

I have a Ford Fiesta 1.4 and I'm going to remap the ECU chip but with this i would like to install a performance exhaust system. 

So my question to the guys in Cape Town is. 

What is the best exhaust to get that will sound nice and will give me a bump in KW and where can i get this done?

Any advice will be appreciated !!

Thx for reading


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Go for a cherry bomb ! 

Check youtube and google cherry bomb exhausts

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Cat

An imported exhaust. UK. .....Otherwise, find a shop that tunes hot Fiestas. If it's like Durban, most of them do Golfs and BMWs. And Hondas.


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a Ford Fiesta 1.4 and I'm going to remap the ECU chip but with this i would like to install a performance exhaust system.
> 
> So my question to the guys in Cape Town is.
> 
> What is the best exhaust to get that will sound nice and will give me a bump in KW and where can i get this done?
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated !!
> 
> Thx for reading


A good place to learn more about tbr subject would be from www.fordstownerssa.co.za ( I know yours is not an ST) but youll get a more comprehensive answer there.

Be warned. They're not the friendliest bunch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> A good place to learn more about tbr subject would be from www.fordstownerssa.co.za ( I know yours is not an ST) but youll get a more comprehensive answer there.
> 
> Be warned. They're not the friendliest bunch.


Thx ill have a chat with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Don't wanna burst your bubble mate, but you're not going to get a lot of gains, if any.

Being normally aspirated, there's not a lot you can do. Who is going to remap your ECU? Or are you going to get a piggy back chip? As for exhausts, you could possibly import a Milltek exhaust and branches. The cost will be mental though.

Otherwise just go to your local Powerflow and get them to build one for you.

I have the Mk6 Fiesta ST. WITH Cosworth 210 Cams, Cosworth inlet manifold, SWR branches, Full stainless Powerflow system, CAI induction, Jamsport Custom 210 map, Underdrive Pulley Kit and some other stuff, and even with all that, the gains don't nearly equal the costs.


----------



## VapeSnow

NickT said:


> Don't wanna burst your bubble mate, but you're not going to get a lot of gains, if any.
> 
> Being normally aspirated, there's not a lot you can do. Who is going to remap your ECU? Or are you going to get a piggy back chip? As for exhausts, you could possibly import a Milltek exhaust and branches. The cost will be mental though.
> 
> Otherwise just go to your local Powerflow and get them to build one for you.
> 
> I have the Mk6 Fiesta ST. WITH Cosworth 210 Cams, Cosworth inlet manifold, SWR branches, Full stainless Powerflow system, CAI induction, Jamsport Custom 210 map, Underdrive Pulley Kit and some other stuff, and even with all that, the gains don't nearly equal the costs.


Yes buddy i thought that is not going to give me a big jump. 

Yes i was looking at the powerflow for the sound and the dark artz ecu software. 

Tell me will this give me a jump or am i waisting my cash?


----------



## NickT

I think the ECU remap is a waste of cash. If they told you you're going to get awesome gains, they are straight out lying to you. The Powerflow system will definitely give you sound, and depending on how they build it, possibly slightly better throttle response. They actually rebuilt mine smaller than stock. 

Instead of the remap, look into getting a SRI or CAI from Motorcade, Carter or K&N. that will give more sound as well, and again, increase throttle response ever so slightly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

NickT said:


> I think the ECU remap is a waste of cash. If they told you you're going to get awesome gains, they are straight out lying to you. The Powerflow system will definitely give you sound, and depending on how they build it, possibly slightly better throttle response. They actually rebuilt mine smaller than stock.
> 
> Instead of the remap, look into getting a SRI or CAI from Motorcade, Carter or K&N. that will give more sound as well, and again, increase throttle response ever so slightly.


The guy at ATM Choptuning told me if i get the K&N filter, powerflow exhaust system and the ecu software i will gain 11kw! What do you think?


----------



## NickT

VapeSnow said:


> The guy at ATM Choptuning told me if i get the K&N filter, powerflow exhaust system and the ecu software i will gain 11kw! What do you think?



I call BS on that, I can't even see you getting 11 FKW, never mind 11 at the wheels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

NickT said:


> I call BS on that, I can't even see you getting 11 FKW, never mind 11 at the wheels.


So its a waist of money?? No man!!!! What is the whole reason for all this stuff if it don't really help your car??

I really thought it will make my car nippy.


----------



## Riaz

@VapeSnow the guy promising you 11KW is crazy

There is no way a 1.4 will gain 11KW with the mods you listed.

My advise, you will be wasting your money on remapping the ecu.

Get the filter, do a CAI (Cold Air Induction) and do the exhaust.

Thats about the best you can do to a 1.4

Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NickT

VapeSnow said:


> So its a waist of money?? No man!!!! What is the whole reason for all this stuff if it don't really help your car??
> 
> I really thought it will make my car nippy.



Unfortunately, your foundation is wrong from the start. A 1.4L normally aspirated motor is never going to be much more than what it already is. 

If you've got loads of cash to burn, you could supercharge or turbo charge it, though the cost doesn't make sense. You could try and source a 2L ST Duratec motor, but that wouldn't be cheap either. Or believe it or not, the Mazda 2.3L MPS motor will fit in our engine bays(assuming you have the MK6). Or, sell your Fiesta and buy something bigger.


----------



## Riaz

NickT said:


> Don't wanna burst your bubble mate, but you're not going to get a lot of gains, if any.
> 
> Being normally aspirated, there's not a lot you can do. Who is going to remap your ECU? Or are you going to get a piggy back chip? As for exhausts, you could possibly import a Milltek exhaust and branches. The cost will be mental though.
> 
> Otherwise just go to your local Powerflow and get them to build one for you.
> 
> I have the Mk6 Fiesta ST. WITH Cosworth 210 Cams, Cosworth inlet manifold, SWR branches, Full stainless Powerflow system, CAI induction, Jamsport Custom 210 map, Underdrive Pulley Kit and some other stuff, and even with all that, the gains don't nearly equal the costs.



Thats an awesome list of mods 

What power is she pushing out at the wheels?

Did you upgrade your brake system as well?


----------



## VapeSnow

NickT said:


> Unfortunately, your foundation is wrong from the start. A 1.4L normally aspirated motor is never going to be much more than what it already is.
> 
> If you've got loads of cash to burn, you could supercharge or turbo charge it, though the cost doesn't make sense. You could try and source a 2L ST Duratec motor, but that wouldn't be cheap either. Or believe it or not, the Mazda 2.3L MPS motor will fit in our engine bays(assuming you have the MK6). Or, sell your Fiesta and buy something bigger.


Okay thx. Ill give this car for my wife and get me something bigger in the long run. Thx for the info man.


----------



## VapeSnow

Riaz said:


> @VapeSnow the guy promising you 11KW is crazy
> 
> There is no way a 1.4 will gain 11KW with the mods you listed.
> 
> My advise, you will be wasting your money on remapping the ecu.
> 
> Get the filter, do a CAI (Cold Air Induction) and do the exhaust.
> 
> Thats about the best you can do to a 1.4
> 
> Just my 2c


Thx @Riaz i think ill try these steps just to get the sound a bit better. Will i get any increase if i do these three steps?the CAI is the filter right? So its two steps?


----------



## NickT

Riaz said:


> Thats an awesome list of mods
> 
> What power is she pushing out at the wheels?
> 
> Did you upgrade your brake system as well?



Forgot to add the 60mm throttle body. With all those mods, on a nice cold day and a friendly dyno, maybe 150whp. So I basically proved at great cost that you can't polish a turd. Hehe. 

As for brakes, on front I have larger slotted Powerbrake disks. The back brakes are still stock.


----------



## NickT

VapeSnow said:


> Thx @Riaz i think ill try these steps just to get the sound a bit better. Will i get any increase if i do these three steps?the CAI is the filter right? So its two steps?



You can get a CAI(cold air induction)or an SRI(short ram induction), both will change your sound. Depending on who you believe, the CAI will give more power than the SRI. But, and it's a BIIIIIIIGGGGG but, you run the risk of hydrolocking your motor because the induction pipe is so close to the road and will suck up water if you drive through a mini river. It's a genuine risk, I personally know 4 people who've destroyed their ST motors this way.


----------



## Riaz

NickT said:


> You can get a CAI(cold air induction)or an SRI(short ram induction), both will change your sound. Depending on who you believe, the CAI will give more power than the SRI. But, and it's a BIIIIIIIGGGGG but, you run the risk of hydrolocking your motor because the induction pipe is so close to the road and will suck up water if you drive through a mini river. It's a genuine risk, I personally know 4 people who've destroyed their ST motors this way.


True story

Rather just get the cone filter with heat shield and leave the filter in the engine bay

Doing the filter, SRI/CAI and exhaust, you will definitely feel a better throttle response and also a bit more power.

Dont expect too much from these mods though, as these are just breathing mods


----------



## NickT

@Riaz @VapeSnow , at least you guys are down at the coast. Coastal air is nom nom for NA motors.

@VapeSnow , one last option. NOS. it does work, you will accelerate much faster and get the full potential out of your motor. But be very careful about who you get to install it. It unquestioningly shortens your engine life, but depending on how professionally it's been installed and how knowledgeable the installer is, you might still get a good few thousand km's out of it.


----------



## Riaz

NickT said:


> @Riaz @VapeSnow , at least you guys are down at the coast. Coastal air is nom nom for NA motors.
> 
> @VapeSnow , one last option. NOS. it does work, you will accelerate much faster and get the full potential out of your motor. But be very careful about who you get to install it. It unquestioningly shortens your engine life, but depending on how professionally it's been installed and how knowledgeable the installer is, you might still get a good few thousand km's out of it.


You forgot to the add the ''user of the NOS'' could seriously shorten the life of the engine as well 

I think what @VapeSnow is after is just a little more power, not necessarily NOS type power, which is only occasional, but more of a constant power increase delivery.

I personally would not recommend NOS to a completely stock motor, especially with stock internals. We do not know the condition of the block/ pistons etc and slapping a NOS kit to a 1.4 is really like ''giving someone a PK when they've just woke up in the morning''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Riaz said:


> You forgot to the add the ''user of the NOS'' could seriously shorten the life of the engine as well
> 
> I think what @VapeSnow is after is just a little more power, not necessarily NOS type power, which is only occasional, but more of a constant power increase delivery.
> 
> I personally would not recommend NOS to a completely stock motor, especially with stock internals. We do not know the condition of the block/ pistons etc and slapping a NOS kit to a 1.4 is really like ''giving someone a PK when they've just woke up in the morning''



With preset controlled shots it should be ok. 30 or even 40 hp shots should be fine. I know that my motor in stock form can happily take 70hp shots. I haven't done it myself, but quite a few other guys have. 

But yes, at the end of the day nothing can up the power of the 1.4L motor without serious cash, or serious risk. Or both for that matter.


----------



## Ashley A

Without NOS or force induction, you're not going to get big power gains if that is what you're after.

I think 11kw with an exhaust, intake, and ECU is realistic but that's as far as it goes for a 1.4 unless you go on one of the above routes which will need you to redo everything anyway.

I'd still do it just for the sound and slightly more nippy feel.

As far as where to get an exhaust, I'd look for a custom niche specialist. The Ford forum is probably a good place to get referrals. I wouldn't recommend having a commercial exhaust put on as they try to cater for a 1 size fits all segment so something is always short to your preference. You can go with a Powerflow creation but again, they work with what works on most cars, not necessarily your car. I know because I did this and I was happy until I took it out and got a custom built exhaust built by someone who only works on my specific car from a dedicated car forum and it was miles ahead in every aspect and they built it to suite my taste, and coincidentally cheaper. the visual appeal of the Powerflow exhaust looked cooler and fancy but the custom one had much better visual workmanship yet it was a lot more work and joins etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD

From experience a waste if time mate. Chip and exhaust might even give you negative returns and will most certainly increase fuel consumption. A powerflow exhaust however has other benefits. I have had one for 12 years and it is still 100%. If you plan on keeping the car for 5 years plus it is worth it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Guys thx for all the advice. I got a place in Koeberg road who is going to built me a custom system. Thx again for all the advice.


----------



## Ashley A

VapeSnow said:


> Guys thx for all the advice. I got a place in Koeberg road who is going to built me a custom system. Thx again for all the advice.


Good. But please get some reviews from other customers and of possible. Check some and hear them of you haven't already done so.


----------



## VapeSnow

Ashley A said:


> Good. But please get some reviews from other customers and of possible. Check some and hear them of you haven't already done so.


Ill do that thx. First going to do my homework


----------



## Ashley A

VapeSnow said:


> Ill do that thx. First going to do my homework


Yip, take it from someone who made the expensive mistakes. Buying cheap or fast means buying twice so rather get the info upfront. No rush to do these things.


----------



## VapeSnow

Ashley A said:


> Yip, take it from someone who made the expensive mistakes. Buying cheap or fast means buying twice so rather get the info upfront. No rush to do these things.


I agree with you. One thing i hate is to waist money.


----------



## NickT

Ashley A said:


> Without NOS or force induction, you're not going to get big power gains if that is what you're after.
> 
> I think 11kw with an exhaust, intake, and ECU is realistic but that's as far as it goes for a 1.4 unless you go on one of the above routes which will need you to redo everything anyway.
> 
> I'd still do it just for the sound and slightly more nippy feel.
> 
> As far as where to get an exhaust, I'd look for a custom niche specialist. The Ford forum is probably a good place to get referrals. I wouldn't recommend having a commercial exhaust put on as they try to cater for a 1 size fits all segment so something is always short to your preference. You can go with a Powerflow creation but again, they work with what works on most cars, not necessarily your car. I know because I did this and I was happy until I took it out and got a custom built exhaust built by someone who only works on my specific car from a dedicated car forum and it was miles ahead in every aspect and they built it to suite my taste, and coincidentally cheaper. the visual appeal of the Powerflow exhaust looked cooler and fancy but the custom one had much better visual workmanship yet it was a lot more work and joins etc.



I just deleted a massive 4 paragraph reply to your post on how mod UNfriendly the NA Duratec motor is, and I was talking in an ST sense, not even the 1.4 or 1.6. But then I decided it wasn't worth it. 

The only thing I will say is....... don't bother going to http://www.fordstownerssa.co.za . All you will get there is people that slam you for not owning an ST, and even more VAG, BMW and Opel drivers who will just slam you for owning a Ford. I'm still a member there, but that forum isn't even close to what it used to be 3 or 4 years ago. Try http://www.capestowners.net , at least they are local to you and will hopefully give you actual advice as opposed to a ribbing simply for owning a specific brand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

NickT said:


> I just deleted a massive 4 paragraph reply to your post on how mod UNfriendly the NA Duratec motor is, and I was talking in an ST sense, not even the 1.4 or 1.6. But then I decided it wasn't worth it.
> 
> The only thing I will say is....... don't bother going to http://www.fordstownerssa.co.za . All you will get there is people that slam you for not owning an ST, and even more VAG, BMW and Opel drivers who will just slam you for owning a Ford. I'm still a member there, but that forum isn't even close to what it used to be 3 or 4 years ago. Try http://www.capestowners.net , at least they are local to you and will hopefully give you actual advice as opposed to a ribbing simply for owning a specific brand.


I don't think that forum was ever anything to write home about. A few nice chaps on there but mostly a bunch of arrogant airheads.


----------



## NickT

Yiannaki said:


> I don't think that forum was ever anything to write home about. A few nice chaps on there but mostly a bunch of arrogant airheads.



I dunno, when I first joined about 6 years ago, it was a wealth of information, people willing to help and give advice as well as regular meet ups. There are a few guys left that are still trying, but they're failing. The rest of the good guys have either changed brands or decided that they'd had enough of the crap and just went silent.


----------



## Silver

Wow, just amazing to read all your comments about car modifications!
You guys certainly know your stuff. Modding vape gear must seem like childsplay in comparison. Lol


----------



## Ashley A

Silver said:


> Wow, just amazing to read all your comments about car modifications!
> You guys certainly know your stuff. Modding vape gear must seem like childsplay in comparison. Lol


Hehe, that was my 2nd last obsession before vaping @Silver. Plants were in between and fish before that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

VapeSnow said:


> Guys thx for all the advice. I got a place in Koeberg road who is going to built me a custom system. Thx again for all the advice.


is it ProFit?

if so, Brandon really knows what he is doing!

heard a lot of good reviews and know a few guys that have used him and are very satisfied with the results.


----------



## VapeSnow

Riaz said:


> is it ProFit?
> 
> if so, Brandon really knows what he is doing!
> 
> heard a lot of good reviews and know a few guys that have used him and are very satisfied with the results.


Yes buddy it is Brandon from Profit. A lot of ppl are talking good about his work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikked

When Brandon himself is around the work is good. His staff on the other hand catch on kuk when he isn't so make sure you inspect all the work before you leave


----------



## RIEFY

brandon built my exhaust on my 2lt stroker mk1 with side drafts. was extremely happy when i left


----------



## baksteen8168

You guys might like this.


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> You guys might like this.



Spins on the SPOT!!


----------



## Snape of Vape

As the other guys have mentioned here, there's no replacement for displacement. 

I also used to frequent that ST forum but haven't been on in ages, it used to be a great place to get information, but that kinda changed with the chirps and brand bashing...

I think I should get some work done to my car, it's about time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

